# Cubesmith stickers optical illusion



## Xtian (Mar 12, 2009)

Every one knows the famous otical illusion of the black dots right?

http://cubesmith.com/4x4 standard.jpg

Scary stuff.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 12, 2009)

How is it an optical illusion?


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2009)

I see it, haha. Nice find, I never realized that until you said something.

EDIT: Doesn't seem to work so well with the yellow, white, and orange stickers though.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 12, 2009)

haha how, ive seen it before but not on stickers,


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 12, 2009)

I can really see it on the blue


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 12, 2009)

Really noticeable on the blue.

That's really cool! I saw this type of illusion in an optical illusion book and I was really amazed.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw that illusion on all my 3x3x3 bright stickers too.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 12, 2009)

dChan said:


> I see it, haha. Nice find, I never realized that until you said something.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't seem to work so well with the yellow, white, and orange stickers though.



i can see it on the orange ones it just a lot lighter


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 12, 2009)

even better:
http://cubesmith.com/5x5%20black.jpg


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 12, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> even better:
> http://cubesmith.com/5x5%20black.jpg



Wow, that is better. cool illusion.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 13, 2009)

Suddenly I want to spend all of my money on cubesmith.com, buying pink stickers for the 7x7x7.......... *only pink stickers for the 7x7x7!*

Darn you brainwashing stickers!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2009)

Love that one  on Pizza's one I love scrolling my eyes through the dots and watching them disappear...


----------

